# [...new females! pic-heavy.]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

So here are my new females, a week ago at time of purchase, they were very greasy and unhealthy looking. But even after a week at my mouse Utopia, they are looking so much better!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's the rest, as I could only upload 5 in my post


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Aww really pretty, they must be loving their new home


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

love the longhairs  especially gandalf :love


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Gandalf's my favorite too, but i can't identify her yet which sucks.....


----------

